# got a new Nikon! ( story inside)



## turbobladz (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Guys, i just picked up my first DSLR camera I got the Nikon D40x 10.2 mp Im really excited to start taking some good macro shots and various outdoor photos. :thumbup: I have to wait a bit on the new lens i would like to purchase the 50mm-200mm zoom lens for it. I got the d40x by mistake, I purchased the d40 but the lady at the camera shop was really pushy to get me out of the door becuase they were busy and i paid for the camera, and drove home, when i got home i tok the box out of the box and to my surprise they had given me the wrong box, they gave me the d40x instead of the standard d40! To top it off I had a 12% coupon that i used on the purchase, and I got it for 520 OTD. I felt bad and called the store, they told me to keep the camera since it was their fault, and they were going to "resolve" the issue:dunno: So i guess i got a sweet deal an 800 dollar camera for 520 dollars cant beat that:bigpimp:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Sweet, luck was on your side. And, it was good to see a honest person telling them of their mistake.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> And, it was good to see a honest person telling them of their mistake.


Yup. Boy is that all too rare. :thumbup:

What goes around comes around.

Alex


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

turbobladz said:


> I felt bad and called the store, they told me to keep the camera since it was their fault, and they were going to "resolve" the issue:dunno: So i guess i got a sweet deal an 800 dollar camera for 520 dollars cant beat that:bigpimp:


Yeah, another :thumbup: for being honest. That just makes the deal sweeter.


----------



## johnnydents (Jul 2, 2007)

so how do you like the camera?


----------



## turbobladz (Feb 21, 2007)

love it, although im still getting used to it and learning how to use all of the features since this is my first slr camera. As soon as I get some sweet shots i will post some here to get everyones opinion


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

what's the deal with this 'dust' issue? i've still not decided what new camera to purchase, although i am leaning toward the new (not yet released) panny fz-18 to replace my s3is (assuming phil gives it a 'highly recommended' review), but if i don't get that one, i'll prolly break down and get a d40 (not the x). that being said, lately i've been reading a little and many folks refer to this dust problem with the slrs and that the super-zooms have an enclosed lens system, so dust isn't a problem?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

goodkarma said:


> what's the deal with this 'dust' issue? i've still not decided what new camera to purchase, although i am leaning toward the new (not yet released) panny fz-18 to replace my s3is (assuming phil gives it a 'highly recommended' review), but if i don't get that one, i'll prolly break down and get a d40 (not the x). that being said, lately i've been reading a little and many folks refer to this dust problem with the slrs and that the super-zooms have an enclosed lens system, so dust isn't a problem?


Any time you swap lenses, you risk getting some dust on your sensor.

It's really no big deal. Occasional sensor cleaning is a diy at worst a minor inconvenience IMO.

Alex


----------



## jkratty (Mar 13, 2007)

turbo -- Congrats on the d40x! I'm sure you'll enjoy it. 

I'm not familiar with the 50-200mm lens you want. I don't believe it's a Nikkor/Nikon. What brand is it? Nikon makes a 55-200, including a newer model with VR.


----------



## HaydenS (Aug 6, 2007)

yea you'll like the d40x. 


don't worry about the dust issue whoever posted above...it's not that big of a deal


and yea the nikkor 55-200mm is a great lens. No need to get VR though - - it's not a big enough lens to worry about VR. Just pay 200, get the normal 55-200mm lens and have fun.

ask if you have any more questions about that camera


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

HaydenS said:


> and yea the nikkor 55-200mm is a great lens. No need to get VR though - - it's not a big enough lens to worry about VR. Just pay 200, get the normal 55-200mm lens and have fun.


Nah, definitely get the VR version! It's $230 at Amazon, totally worth the extra dollars. The VR does make your 200-mm pictures sharper and/or give you more speed to play with. :thumbup:


----------



## booker (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase, and big ups on the honesty. Karma is cool, looking forward to seeing your results.

Dust.. I've been shooting DSLRs for nearly 5 years, cleaning is rare and takes minutes. Honestly, if you aren't blowing up to poster size, you might not even notice dust on the sensor. If you do, PS can handle it. Some sensors are just more prone to dust (Canon 5D is notorious), so your mileage may vary, but it shouldn't influence your choice of hardware.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

For dust, just get a can of compressed air, follow the directions on the can and for the camera very carefully, and that's it. If the compressed air doesn't clear up the problem, you probably don't want to be messing with the sensor with direct contact anyway...


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

FenPhen said:


> For dust, just get a can of compressed air, follow the directions on the can and for the camera very carefully, and that's it. If the compressed air doesn't clear up the problem, you probably don't want to be messing with the sensor with direct contact anyway...


not true at all. Compressed air doesn't work at that well, and it is not really recomended. All it will do is blow the dust around inside and land on a different part of the sensor.

Cleaning the sensor is really easy.

Buy a cleaning kit: 
http://www.copperhillimages.com/shopping/pgm-more_information.php?id=3

Read the tutorial: 
http://www.copperhillimages.com/index.php?pr=tutorials


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Test_Engineer said:


> not true at all. Compressed air doesn't work at that well, and it is not really recomended.


+1000000

Compressed air contains liquid propellants that can cause damage to your sensor.

Here's a link with a nice step by step that uses the products that Test Engineer linked to above.

Alex


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Here's a link with a nice step by step that uses the products that Test Engineer linked to above.


Where's that link?


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

BahnBaum said:


> Compressed air contains liquid propellants that can cause damage to your sensor.


Hmm, didn't know that.

Though, after some reading, I'm a little skeptical about everyone repeating the same thing about the possible damage. "Compressed air" cans contain a liquid that vaporizes quickly into a gas under normal conditions. If you tip the can, you could send some of the liquid out, which would foul your sensor. There are also claims that the force of the air can damage the sensor. For the time I have used Dust-Off, the can was held on a level surface at room temp, the camera itself was several inches from the tube, and I didn't do a full blast; just enough to get the black fleck that came with my D80 off the sensor.

In the future, I'll use a kit, but I dunno. I'd like to see some sort of real tests that show residue actually gets left behind. I sprayed a mirror just to see, but maybe you need a microscope or some chemical indicator. :dunno:


----------



## kattanapilot (Aug 26, 2007)

1 word... Damn


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Spectre said:


> Where's that link?


Oooops.

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/essays/sensor-cleaning.shtml

Alex


----------

